# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Κουδούνι πόρτας για κωφούς

## Thodoris

Χαιρετώ το foroum

Θέλω την βοήθεια σας.
Θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα κύκλωμα
το οποίο όταν χτυπάει το κουδούνι της εξώπορτας
να αναβει μέσα στο σπίτι ένα flash ή μία λάμπα.
Επίσης, μόλις απελευθερωθεί το μπουτόν, το flash να συνεχίζει να 
ανάβει για περίπου 5, 10 δευτερόλεπτα.
Πιστέυω ότι χρειάζετε ρελέ, κανά 555, αλλά το σχέδιο?

----------


## her

Το κύκλωμα που θες είναι αυτό. Ως μπουτον βάζεις το μπουτον του κουδουνιού. Το πρόβλημα ώμος σίγουρα εξαλείφετε με το να ανοίγει μια λάμπα στον χώρο ?

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35694

----------


## Thodoris

Πιστέυω πως ναι.
Η λάμπα φωτίζει και θα φαίνετε.
η τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος είναι ξεχωριστή (12 vdc) ή τροφοδοτείτε απο 
το κουδουνι? 
Εχεις καμιά άλλη ιδέα??

----------


## her

Θες ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία για το κύκλωμα. 
(Αν είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να έχεις τροφοδοσία στο σημείο που θα το τοποθετήσεις πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις και μια μπαταρία 9V. το ρεύμα που θα τραβά είναι τόσο λίγο και μάλλον θα σου την τελειώσει μετά από πάρα πολλές μέρες. Αυτό είναι απλά μια ιδέα, όχι ότι είναι η ιδανική λύση φυσικά)

Επίσης πιθανόν να έχεις πρόβλημα με το κύκλωμα αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το κουδούνι που έχεις τώρα. Θα επηρεάζεται το κύκλωμα από το κουδούνι. Ίσως με μια δίοδο να λυθεί το πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------


## Thanos10

Ετσι οπως το λες οταν θα αφησεις το μπουτον του κουδουνιου το κυκλωμα δεν θα εχει ταση και ετσι η λαμπα θα σβηνει, μπορεις να το κανεις η μεν ενα τρατζιστορ σου ανεβαζω ενα κυκλωματακι.
Το Νο1 θα παρει ταση απο το τροφοδοτικο του κουδουνιου.
Το Νο 2 θα παει στο μπουτον του κουδουνιου
Και το Νο3 στο - του τροφοδοτικου του κουδουνιου.
Το ρελε μπορεις να βαλεις οτι λαμπα θες.

----------


## her

Για αυτό ανάφερα για ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος. Το κουδούνι από όσο ξέρω δεν έχει τάση τροφοδοσίας ως έξοδο. Παίρνει AC τάση εισόδου και έχει και μια ακόμα επαφή που συνδέετε το μπουτον. Αυτή η επαφή πιθανών να έχει και κάποια τάση αλλά δεν μας είναι χρήσιμη για τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος. Η έξοδος του ρελε στο κύκλωμα σου θα ενεργοποιεί το μπουτον του κυκλώματος με το 555;

Πάντως γενικά ακόλουθα τις οδηγείς του Θάνου. Είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλός!  :Tongue2:

----------


## Thodoris

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Βασικά είχα στο μυαλό μου τροφοδοσία από το κουδούνι,
αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα αυτό που είπε ο her.
Σωστός και ο Thanos10.
Θα κατασκευάσω το κύκλωμα και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ.
Υ.Γ.
Ο πυκνωτής πόσο είναι?? και τα τρανζίστορ είναι 2 σε συνδεσμολογία DARLIGTON??

----------


## Thanos10

Για τον πυκνωτη κανε δοκιμες με 10μf-47μF το τρατζινστορ ειναι DARLIGTON τον ακροδεκτη Νο 2 θα το ενωσεις στο μπουτον του κουδουνιου και οταν πατας το μπουτον φορτιζει ο πυκνωτης αγει το τρατζινστορ και κλεινει το ρελλε και μενει κλειστο μεχρι να ξεφωρτιστει ο πυκνωτης γιαυτο κανε δοκιμες για τον χρονο που θες,δυο τρεις τιμες θα παιζουν ο χρονος που ζητας ειναι μικρος.

----------


## Thodoris

Οκ. Μόλις το κατασκευάσω θα ποστάρω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Thodoris

Το ρελέ που θα το βρω??γιατί σε κανα 2 μαγαζιά που 
ρώτησα δεν το ήξεραν.στα πόσα volt είναι?

----------


## Thanos10

Το ρελλε οτι ταση εχει το τροφοδοτικο του κουδουνιου εχεις κανει μετρηση.

----------


## Thodoris

Thanos10
Είσαι πασάς!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Ελα Θοδωρη το εφιαξες.

----------


## Thodoris

Οχι ακόμα.
Εχεί πέσει πολύ δουλειά και δεν προλαβαίνω να ανασάνω.
Σάββατο θα ασχοληθώ και θα ποστάρω.
Thanks για το ενδιαφέρων.

----------

